# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Хабаровск (Khabarovsk)

## MasterAdmin

Khabarovsk is a growing city in the Russian Far East. It has undergone a lot of reconstruction and building in the past few years and has changed dramatically. In short, it has become a beautiful modern city with ponds, paved streets, new churches, buildings and revived squares. The city is also the center of the Russian Far East. It's poplulation is 617,800 people. This site ( http://www.khb.ru/ ) has information, news and photos about Khabarovsk in Russian. Here is another website ( www.moigorod.ru ) dedicated to Khabarovsk. 
The logo of MasterRussian.com that you see at the top left corner of the website is a picture of a church that was recently built in Khabarovsk. Isn't it beautiful?

----------


## drew881

couple pictures i took from the summer.  Ill upload some more later.

----------


## JB

The remont was just starting when I was there 5 years ago. It's nice to see that it has really taken off. I hope they can figure out a way to decrease the mosquito population in the summer though  ::  .

----------


## drew881

I was there for 2 days in the summer, well towards the end of it at least, maybe late august, early september, and didnt notice one mosquito.  Maybe i got lucky with the weather though.

----------


## JB

I was there in July and early August and we were tortured with the little monsters every evening. It was so hot and humid that we had to leave the windows and balcony door open at night so we wouldn't suffocate, but then armies of those dive bombers would decend on us like a gourmet meal!

----------

